# MIUI Ringtone Picker / Theme Picker



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Using the workaround of picking ringtones from the SD card, I notice that my apps are silent while the phone is plugged into my computer for charging, unless I turn off USB storage. This makes sense, since they can't read the ringtones from the card while it's shared out to the PC.

Is there a workaround for assigning ringtones from internal memory instead of the SD?

Just out of curiosity, why is the theme manager listening on an intent that dozens of apps use for custom ringtones?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I have moved this thread to the miui team forum in hopes the miui users may assist you


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

one way you could do it is put your tones in the respective folders in the /system/media/audio/ folder. then reboot and they will be available when selecting a tone in your settings.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

That doesn't make sense, because I have to copy them from /system/media/audio to /sdcard/media/audio in order for the Music app to be able to see them in the first place. It's a viable workaround for registering the ringtones, but less than ideal for playing them, since the files are inaccessible whenever the SD card is shared out to the PC.


----------

